# How much is this Nissan Sentra worth?



## Freeze Time (May 9, 2011)

Okay so I don't really know too much about cars but I recently needed money for bills so I traded my 1990 Toyota truck for a 1996 Honda Accord Wagon EX with 230,780 miles on it. I want to trade or sell this car and get a car that will just get me around and is reliable. I recently got an offer of a 1995 Nissan Sentra Sedan GXE automatic with 150,000 miles on it. Thing is, the car is all modified and stuff. Here are some things he says it includes:
Shaved door handles with remote alarm, 17 inch Motegi rims, magnaflow exhaust intemedator performance intake drooped slotted and drill disks and a lot of other things.

That's what the text message said and when I talked to him he listed more things I forget. He is offering me like $400 cash to include with his Nissan. Blue book of my Honda is $2300 and the blue book without all the special stuff added on the Nissan is 1,880 in good condition and $1,320 in fair. He said it was in pretty good condition so my question is, what could I sell the car for if I did the trade? I am thinking I would need at least $800 to make the trade worth it but I don't know for sure.

I have no idea what a lot of those things are as I am not a car person and would probably put the Nissan up for sale if I did the trade because I don't need a really fancy car. Any ideas of what this Nissan might be worth? Thanks.


----------



## mikemustbebored (May 6, 2011)

One big piece of info that would help with giving you an answer is what part of the country are you located? A 1995 Nissan Sentra will be worth quite a bit more here in Southern Cal vs an area such as Michigan or the like. A 1995 Sentra w/ auto can still be sold by a private party from anywhere between $1500-3000 here in my area. All those mods don't really do anything to increase the value unless those mods are valuable to you and you're willing to pay more because of them. 
You're post appears pretty interesting tho... someone actually gave you money & a 1996 Honda Accord for your 1990 Toyota? That person must've really needed a truck...


----------



## Freeze Time (May 9, 2011)

I am in Southern Cali too. Buena Park. He paid for my registration on my truck, plus his registration on his car and gave me $50 for smog on his car because I explained to him how poor I was and could not afford to do anything and I preferred to sell it. You are right though, he told me he was desperate for a truck and would help me out with. Now I am still needing to pay rent and get a lesser car. 

It all doesn't matter now as the Nissan guy told me he only wants to do a straight trade now so I told him no thanks. I am going by blue book and my car is worth about 700 more than his is.


----------

